# Free wheels



## nellsbellzz (27 Apr 2020)

Hi got 3 sets of wheels free to anyone willing to collect from b262hw all straight and shimano 9/10 speed


----------



## And (27 Apr 2020)

Hello Nell,
This is a very generous offer by you - if nobody on here wants them is there bike recycling scheme nearby that could use them?


----------



## cyberknight (27 Apr 2020)

Hello
I am very interested, have you any more details please?


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Apr 2020)

If you’d post I’d be up for a set of 700c rim brake wheels.


----------



## nellsbellzz (28 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Hello
> I am very interested, have you any more details please?


Hi
There is a set off giant a set off axis and a unbranded set all have good bearings and are straight A’s I remember just taking op room in shed they are all 700cc


----------



## nellsbellzz (28 Apr 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> If you’d post I’d be up for a set of 700c rim brake wheels.


Sorry unable to post


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2020)

nellsbellzz said:


> Hi
> There is a set off giant a set off axis and a unbranded set all have good bearings and are straight A’s I remember just taking op room in shed they are all 700cc


Happy to collect at mutually arranged time , i think you about 25 ish miles away so just a run down the m 42 .
We can do the whole social distancing easy enough if we co-ordinate it  ,


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2020)

@nellsbellzz i assume they are all 130 mm rear spacing ?


----------



## nellsbellzz (28 Apr 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> If you’d post I’d be up for a set of 700c rim brake wheels.


Sorry unable to po


cyberknight said:


> Happy to collect at mutually arranged time , i think you about 25 ish miles away so just a run down the m 42 .
> We can do the whole social distancing easy enough if we co-ordinate it  ,


Any time is good for me


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2020)

nellsbellzz said:


> Sorry unable to po
> 
> Any time is good for me


you have a pm


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2020)

Thank you very much @nellsbellzz


----------

